# Airblaster Ninja Suit



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> Got a quick question for anyone who rocks the merino wool ninja suit. Do you guys wear just the ninja suit under your snow pants? Or do you wear another layer. Usually I wear a base layer and gym shorts or pants but didnt know how warm this suit is. Any help is appreciated.


 If its around 0 i get away with just the layer and my goretex shell no problem. Feels very comfortable to board that way. If it gets cold ill through a primaloft or down vest. Never needed more.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> If its around 0 i get away with just the layer and my goretex shell no problem. Feels very comfortable to board that way. If it gets cold ill through a primaloft or down vest. Never needed more.


Yeah this weekend Ill test it out, heading up to killington. It will probally end up being warm this weekend so I wont even get to test it.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

My balls stay warm right up against the merino wool version. No itch. I wear a pair of Red impact shorts so its good for me.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> My balls stay warm right up against the merino wool version. No itch. I wear a pair of Red impact shorts so its good for me.


LOL yeah I mean im going to wear underwear but I didnt know if I should wear pants over the suit.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

ARSENALFAN said:


> My balls stay warm right up against the merino wool version. No itch. <snip>


I see the start of their new ad campaign right here!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

slowmkv said:


> LOL yeah I mean im going to wear underwear but I didnt know if I should wear pants over the suit.



Why wear underwear if your in the Ninja Suit? Let it all hang out. Merino against your nutsack feels pretty good.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously, if you're going to wear underoos with the Ninja suit, at least make sure you get some boxer briefs. But in reality, they're not needed. I agree with Arsenal, just hang free in the suit.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

wearing underwear with a ninjasuit just makes taking a piss harder.

As a male taking a piss should never be hard.....except first thing in the morning.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Why wear underwear if your in the Ninja Suit? Let it all hang out. Merino against your nutsack feels pretty good.


haha I guess ill give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## slowmkv (Nov 15, 2012)

NWBoarder said:


> Seriously, if you're going to wear underoos with the Ninja suit, at least make sure you get some boxer briefs. But in reality, they're not needed. I agree with Arsenal, just hang free in the suit.


Well if I decided to wear underwear it would be bocer briefs, but i think im going to just let it all hang out.


----------

